# I THINK LOLA WAS ABUSED



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I do. I think she was abused and mistreated. She is such a delightful little girl but there have been multiple signs that lead me to believe she has been mistreated. 
For example, she has been dancing in her cage when one of us walks by or comes home, but this evening she took one look at me and jumped in her bed with that "i've been bad look on her face". She had pooped in her cage. I let the others out and when i tried to reach for Lola, she screeched like i had thrown hot water on her. I went ahead and grabbed her and she peed all over herself, just ducking away from me. My heart just broke. I just know she thought she was going to be hit because she pooped in her cage. How cruel is that? Lola is going to need lots and lots of love but i can tell she really wants to be touched. Poor little girl, there's no telling what she's been through.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

That's so sad. Thank goodness she's in a loving home now.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh, that's awful!  That is just so sad...I'm so glad you got her away from those terrible people, if that's what was going on. How could anyone hit a chihuahua? I hope she realizes that you will never do anything but love her and she'll come around very soon. Lots of hugs to Lola from Diego and me.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

It is sad and believe me, i'll be working on showing Lola what a loving home is like. She'll never be hit again no matter what she does. She had been with that woman since the first of June. Poor little girl.  

It's a strange thing, but during my interaction with the woman i bought her from, there were several times when the woman's whole demeanor changed, in email and in telephone conversations. I had told the hubby several times "somethings not right about her". I had said to him that i thought the woman had "a loose wire". Hubby just told me to try not to make her mad until Lola was on the plane to Oklahoma. :lol: 
Anyway, Lola is here and here she'll stay! Hopefully we'll be able to Love away whatever her fears are.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

That is very sad..But wasn't Lola with the breeder?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Poor Lola! I'm so glad you've got her now. You're a great mom Cindie! :love10:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> That is very sad..But wasn't Lola with the breeder?


No, she was bought by a woman from the breeder back in June, then the woman decided to sell her. Who knows why, but she told me it was because she was getting divorced, then told me it was because Lola was very active and needed lots of room and that she didn't have the space (whatever that means)


The breeder seems like a very nice person, i spoke to him on the phone myself to inquire about Lola and her breeding. He answered all my questions and seemed very surprised that little Lola was being sold again. He has invited the hubby and i to come see his place and we will probably go at some point as he only lives a few hours from us. Lol-small world! :lol:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Awww, the poor baby!!! I am so glad she is with you now and she can have a happy life. Lots of hugs and kissies from Angel, Luna and me!!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Poor Lola! It's hard to believe that someone could be mean to something so small and sweet! She'll come to realize what a lucky girl she is showered with love and cuddles like she is now!,


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats so sad poor lola thank god she is with you now in a safe and caring home


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg poor baby  it's so sickening that people can do such a thing ....are you going to contact them?

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

im sure your love will turn her around!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg poor baby  it's so sickening that people can do such a thing ....are you going to contact them?
> 
> kisses nat


Ronnie wants me to contact her and tell her that in no uncertain terms will she ever be buying one of Lola's puppies from us someday. (She had kind of implied she might want to do that) But even before i met Lola in person i can tell you for sure i wouldn't have ever sold her one of my puppies just because of the weird way she acted when i was in the process of buying Lola. It was so weird ya'll,,one minute she was all friendly and talkative and the next it was like she changed personalities to some one who said things like "i can't talk to you right now". The woman has issues of some kind. I feel sorry for the rest of her chihuahuas.  
But no, i won't be contacting her. I mean what good would it do?


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

That is just so horrible. I was thinking about Lola all night. I am so glad she is away from that person. Sounds like she is completely unstable!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

chimommy said:


> That is just so horrible. I was thinking about Lola all night. I am so glad she is away from that person. Sounds like she is completely unstable!!


Unstable,,,that is exactly the word that fits her!

Lola is less fearful this morning. I'm hoping that the poop in the cage and no beating for it was a turning point for her. But i realize it will take her some time to understand that she won't be treated that way around here.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats horrible....my heart is just breaking for Lola! I know.....you of all people can give this pup a safe and loving forever home!  My first chi...Lindy (RIP) had been abused...his jaw had been kicked and broken, and allowed to mend with no help  . 
I always say the same thing....Id love 5 minutes alone with any animal abuser and a baseball bat. Id be in jail for sure because someones getting HURT!
My zoo sends LOla hugs and licks.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

poor poor lola. so sorry to hear that. but she has you now so shes one lucky chi!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

With love and time she'll be fine but probably always a bit scared of things. I will never understand people that will hurt an animal. Of course I don't want to understand them either. I'm just glad she's with you now.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Poor Lola. At least she's safe now!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It breaks my heart to think of any animal being abused..thankfully precious little Lola is safe.


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree with my mom - Lola was definitely abused. The first time I saw her she was outside at mom's house inside an outside play pen type thing. I went up to her pen and she wagged her tail at me and acted happy to see me, but then ran over to the otherside of the pen as far as she could get from me and cowered. I said her name and she wagged her tail at me and I could tell that she really, REALLY wanted to come closer to me but was afraid of what I might do. So sad! I cannot believe anyone ever was mean to that poor baby! Never fear though, because we love da babies around here and she will get all the loving she can handle and then some. I hope we can make her forget she was ever treated with anything but adoration.

Edit to add: Also, mom is very picky about who she allows to have or buy one of her puppies. She is such a good judge of character too that I dont worry that she will be fooled into selling one of her puppies to a bad person because she will be shipping some puppies rather than meeting the buyer in person. She can tell a lot about a person over the phone. When she gave Angel to Jill (ChiMommy) she and I talked in great length about what a great mom Jill was going to be to Angel and how great we both felt about sending such a special little girl home to such a special woman. And Jill hasn't let us down a single bit - no one could be a better chihuahuha mommy than she is!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Awww.... Thanks Ami! ((HUGS)) Angel's my baby girl and I will always be grateful for her. 

I hope Lola will feel more comfortable soon. She couldn't be in a more loving home.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

The poor baby. I hope that the other Chis this woman owns are not being treated badly too. Maybe she should be reported for animal abuse.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Poor Lola. That's really sad.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Poor little Lola  it's wonderful to know she is safe & happy with you .. 
Give her a little kind hug from me if you can , if not just tell her she is safe now with her wonderful mum {{hugs}}


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aaawww thats really sad  its nice 2 know she is such a great home now though


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

It makes me sick to my stomach, followed closely by mad as a hornet, at the thought of someone hurting one of our babies. Lola will be fine once she realizes she's not going to be harmed in any way. She'll come to trust you and love you and then she'll show you a devotion like you've never seen... because you'll be her hero and her savior. You just watch, it'll happen just that way. :wink: 

Lola's in a good place now and with time and love, she will be the happy and loving girl she was always meant to be.

Cindie, thank you.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

It makes me sick to my stomach, followed closely by mad as a hornet, at the thought of someone hurting one of our babies. Lola will be fine once she realizes she's not going to be harmed in any way. She'll come to trust you and love you and then she'll show you a devotion like you've never seen... because you'll be her hero and her savior. You just watch, it'll happen just that way. :wink: 

Lola's in a good place now and with time and love, she will be the happy and loving girl she was always meant to be.

Cindie, thank you.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats really sad  , im glad youve got her now


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Ummm..... who's Lola?? Other than the girl/boy that the Kinks guy took home and ... oh never mind... this is a family forum.

I'm sure she'll be okay... (who's Lola?!)

I'm confused. Maybe it's the Candian air.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Ummm..... who's Lola?? Other than the girl/boy that the Kinks guy took home and ... oh never mind... this is a family forum.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be okay... (who's Lola?!)
> 
> I'm confused. Maybe it's the Candian air.


Barry Manilow said "she was a showgirl with yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there..."


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

goldie said:


> Barry Manilow said "she was a showgirl with yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there..."


That's true... but, if you recall, that was 30 years ago when they used to have a show. Now it's a disco, but not to Lola. She sits there so refined and drinks herself half blind now days. She lost her youth and her Tony... and now she's lost her mind.

I need to get out more.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Ummm..... who's Lola?? Other than the girl/boy that the Kinks guy took home and ... oh never mind... this is a family forum.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be okay... (who's Lola?!)
> 
> I'm confused. Maybe it's the Candian air.


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=15783&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=15849&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper's going to cry now. He is looking at the pictures with me and he doesn't understand why you have gone out and bought up all the available chis in the country.

Cindie, is it possible Lola was the lowest-ranking member of her "pack"? I looked at the photo with the three dogs and the other two are having fun, yet she's cowering a bit. Maybe being tossed from a pack of three to a pack of a million in your home is overwhelming to her and she is just frightened of her place in the pack??

Just a thought; I'd hate to think she was abused by a human being - maybe it was her litter-mates that determined she should be their whipping girl. And maybe the peeing was submissive urination, coupled with fear from being somewhere new... she HAS been through a lot lately, you know.

Just a thought. Cooper says he'd send his love but you love another now so .... 

Bye!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Cooper's going to cry now. He is looking at the pictures with me and he doesn't understand why you have gone out and bought up all the available chis in the country.
> 
> Cindie, is it possible Lola was the lowest-ranking member of her "pack"? I looked at the photo with the three dogs and the other two are having fun, yet she's cowering a bit. Maybe being tossed from a pack of three to a pack of a million in your home is overwhelming to her and she is just frightened of her place in the pack??
> 
> ...


Tell Cooper to simmer down,,he'll always be Ma'Boy! :love7: 

But no, Lola doesn't have a problem with her interaction with my other dogs. In fact the very first morning i had her she was running and playing with Jolie, Jenna and Boomer. She's not aggressive but doesn't fear them. She actually made herself "one of the gang" right off and the others barely noticed she is a new dog. I guess they've gotten used to new faces here lately! :lol: 

If you could see her, you'd know what i mean. She's been whipped and beaten by someone. There's no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Where have I been?? I didn't know Angel came from Cindie??? She's a beautiful girl. Did she come from one of your litters Cindie or did you buy her and have to re-home her?

Lola will be fine with lots of love and attention. I hope she wasn't abused but it sure does sound like it.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Kari said:


> :shock: Where have I been?? I didn't know Angel came from Cindie??? She's a beautiful girl. Did she come from one of your litters Cindie or did you buy her and have to re-home her?
> 
> Lola will be fine with lots of love and attention. I hope she wasn't abused but it sure does sound like it.


Angel is the beautiful daughter of my Kimmie and Andy and is Boomer's older sister. She was the only puppy born in that litter  . I refer to her as my Grand-Doggie! Angel was very special to me and was a gift to Jill. She was promised to Jill from conception and to have Jill as her new mommy was the best gift i could give her!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Angel is the beautiful daughter of my Kimmie and Andy and is Boomer's older sister. She was the only puppy born in that litter  . I refer to her as my Grand-Doggie! Angel was very special to me and was a gift to Jill. She was promised to Jill from conception and to have Jill as her new mommy was the best gift i could give her!


Out of curiosity (and I'm being nosey here, so if you choose not to share, that's PERFECTLY understandable!) how did you come to know Jill and was there a specific reason she was given Angel? It all sounds perfectly normal, except for the fact you're in the OK and she's in NY!! 

Nosey little me!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > Angel is the beautiful daughter of my Kimmie and Andy and is Boomer's older sister. She was the only puppy born in that litter  . I refer to her as my Grand-Doggie! Angel was very special to me and was a gift to Jill. She was promised to Jill from conception and to have Jill as her new mommy was the best gift i could give her!
> ...


LOLOLOL!! Jill lived in Oklahoma at the time. She moved to NY in May and took my little grand doggie far, far away!! She and Ami (my daughter) were blog friends. I met Jill through Ami and i "knew" her because i read her blog. Therefore i knew how strongly she cared for her animals and how seriously she takes her responsibility for said animals. She wanted a chihuahua and wanted to buy one from me. When the time came, i gave Angel as a gift because i was sooo happy to give that puppy the best home she could ever hope to have, which was enough payment for me. Angel will always have everything she needs and all the love any dog could ever have. And that makes me happy!  Jill doesn't know this, but i have a t-shirt that says "ask me about my grand doggie". :lol:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Awwww! That's so sweet! 

I knew you were nice, no matter what Sheryl said about ya!  :lol:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Jill doesn't know this, but i have a t-shirt that says "ask me about my grand doggie". :lol:


Awwww, that's too cute!!!!  

Yeppers, we used to be stationed in Oklahoma City prior to this move to NY. The day we drove down to pick up Angel was one of the happiest and emotional days of my life. I still get emotional about it. She is the most precious gift anyone has ever given to me and one I will be eternally grateful for. (((Cindie)))


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> Awwww! That's so sweet!
> 
> I knew you were nice, no matter what Sheryl said about ya!  :lol:


I never said she wasn't nice... I just never said she wasn't mean, either.


----------

